# Beck/Arnley or Fel Pro?



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

What do ya peeps think? Beck Arnley or Fel Pro head gasket set?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

b/a is a decent supplier for most parts, but i'd say fel-pro for the gaskets, I suspect b/a gets a bit lower grade of gasket, but i imagine both are oem or better.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

fel-pro if you can. never had a problem with them in my experiences


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Felpro or Victor-Reinz. Napa gaskets are all made by Victor-Reinz. I've used both and both are good.


----------

